# Age this buck



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

To be honest, I am not that great at aging deer, what you fellows age this 10 point, my buddy is guessing around 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 year. Thanks


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

3 1/2 good looking. He will be a stud

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> 3 1/2 good looking. He will be a stud


X2


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe 3 1/2 but good looking. If he lets him walk another year or more he will be a awesome Buck, and will have past off some genetics..


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats a pretty buck, agree with all and would pass myself >>BUT I'm not you, looks like another smaller buck behind him...WW


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats a nice high horned buck. Where I hunt he wouldn't make it another year. Depends on who your neighbors are.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup I agree about 3 1/2


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

I plan on letting him enjoy this year, and hope to see him next season, will give him a chance to pass on those horns, sure was nice to see a buck like that at the lease.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Probably 3.5. Could be 4.5 (would have to see other pics) Definitely older than 2.5


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

TXPalerider said:


> Probably 3.5. Could be 4.5 (would have to see other pics) Definitely older than 2.5


X2 good musle tone so I would say 3.5 but no reall pot belly so younger than 4.5


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with Palerider, there is danger in using only one pic to age a deer. Another angle might looked very different.

I learned not to trust a single pic while internet dating.


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL, again thats for all the input.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

3 1/2 years, no mas. From the old biologist, 35 years of opening jaws. wos


----------

